# (help me) already desperate... pulling on leash until seizure



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A. I'm sorry, but if this dog has seized 3 times doing this, why have you continued to do it??? It is possible he is cutting of his oxygen, causing the seizure, or, he has another neurological issue. Get him to a vet!

B. He's too young to road work like this, you are putting him at risk for orthopaedic problems in the future


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I would think a choke chain is very dangerous for this type of activity. These type of collars are usually only meant for serious training and not for every day activities. There are certain ways to put it on and you could have it backwards chocking him constantly.

Perhaps, get him a harness instead if your going to bike with him.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you thought about using a springer bike attachment for running your dog? It is much safer than holding a leash, especially if you are using a choke collar which I do not recommend..... instead I would suggest a coastal wagon harness, so you can hook a coupler to that then onto the springer!

Springer bike attachment
http://www.springeramerica.com/

Coastal wagon harness
http://www.properpet.com/coastal-00955blk42.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> A. I'm sorry, but if this dog has seized 3 times doing this, why have you continued to do it??? It is possible he is cutting of his oxygen, causing the seizure, or, he has another neurological issue. Get him to a vet!
> 
> B. He's too young to road work like this, you are putting him at risk for orthopaedic problems in the future


I agree with Pointgold 100%!

And then, NEVER use a choke chain when you are running, biking, roller blading, or any type of fast running with you! You are doing exactly that, CHOKING your dog.

If your vet determines your dog is healthy, and then only when he is at least 2 years old, you could start biking with him again on a limited basis to see how he does - but use only a flat collar or better yet a harness.

But before you go back to biking, you have to teach him to walk and then run with you without pulling. Take an obedience class with him to start. Set the groundwork first, running next to you on the leash, before biking with him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-no more choke collar when biking! And I am not sure how old your puppy is, but until he is at least 18 months old and has had his hips and elbows checked, I would not bike him.

When he is old enough and hips/elbows have been checked, I second the idea of the Springer attachment for your bike-it helps to control your dog and makes biking your dog much easier and safer.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ditto what others have said. STOP with the choke chain on the bike. ESPECIALLY if it's causing your dog to experience physical trauma.

Make sure he's old enough to do road work.

Consider teaching him a cue for not pulling. 

Use a body harness when you do bike work. The Springer is great, but since you're in Indonesia, it may be hard to find.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

If he pulls, try using a harness or halti to train him to go with you without pulling


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

wow... thank you so much for all the advice
my boy currently 2 years old
the reason i am biking, because he was so excited and happy when i take the lead out... and also to exercise him.... explore the outside area of my home

i'm really trauma and confused

@pg
no, he is not has neuro issue, he keep pulling then it makes the oxygen cutted, the weird thing he know that his act cutting the oxygen but he still keep pulling......
it's happened only the first 5 minutes start, after that all thing come very smooth.... 1-2 mile with no problem......

okay, no more choke chain for biking

i saw the main problem is pulling, not just with bike, when we take awalk he keeps pulling
anyone can give me advice how to make dog stop pulling?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

pburchins said:


> I would think a choke chain is very dangerous for this type of activity. These type of collars are usually only meant for serious training and not for every day activities. There are certain ways to put it on and you could have it backwards chocking him constantly.
> 
> Perhaps, get him a harness instead if your going to bike with him.


no, i do it the right, not backward choking


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not usually a fan of harnesses but for something like that I think it is best. I used to bike Annabel on a springer, until someone stole the bike (what's someone want with a bike that has a big rod sticking out of it?).


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Everytime he pulls forward turn around and walk in the other direction at first you won't get to far but he will eventually learn that pulling gets him no where. I also surguest you get him enrolled into obedience classes,this will help you learn how to controll him and teach him. He needs to learn to heel beside you, if you want him to have full use of the lead you then have to teach him to give slack when his at the end of the leash eg stops and waits till you catch up. It will take time and patience too teach him. 

What you could also do is when he pulls stop walking get him to return to your left side and get him into a sit position, Only when his sitting nice and calm you then move forward he pulls again you stop do the same thing. He will soon learn that he pulls you stop. I would stop runing him beside your bike till he learns not to pull,then when you do get him not to pull have him beside your bike but go slow if he pulls you stop. It will take time and patience it could take weeks or months before he finally gets the hang of it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've found there's a huge misconception about choke chains, pinch collars, etc. I see way too many people using them and expecting the dog to automatically KNOW not to pull simply because there's a choke chain/pinch collar/martingale collar around their neck. Those are tools, not fix-alls; you use them to TEACH your dog not to pull. The OP says her dog knows his pulling is cutting off his air supply? I doubt it. Otherwise the dog wouldn't be "seizing" on the ground due to lack of oxygen. 

When I got Ranger he would pull so hard I had blisters all over my hands from walking him. So I used a choke chain on him to teach him not to pull. Everytime he got ahead of me, he got a correction. Everytime he thought he'd go a different way than me, he got a correction. He quickly learned that if he stayed at my side...there'd be no correction. Not once was I ever choking him or dragging him. A choke chain should be used as a snap or a quick jerk, then RELEASED. It should never be used to choke your dog - if it is, you're using it wrong.

There's a guy I see walking his dog constantly down my street. He started with a flat collar, then a martingale, then a choke chain, and now he's a pinch collar. The dog is always 3 ft ahead of him and actually leaning into his collar, even with the pinch. I talked to the guy one night and he said no matter what he uses his dog still pulls. I went through the same spiel above about using tools as fix-alls. Use a correction collar properly or get a "fix-all" like a halti, or gentle leader or harness or whatever.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Patience, repetition and a gentle leader or no pull harness. That's the prescription in my opinion. 

Good luck and please let us know how it turns out.


----------

